# coughing



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Hopeful hazel,

i have had this cough now for 5 days and its now at the point where it feels like my stomache is being ripped apart. i am on antibiotics taking honey and lemon but still coughing a fair amount.

is there anything else i can take to stop the cough.phlem and help my stomach heal

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid there is not a lot you can do. I had this horrible cold and cough a few weeks ago.
The only thing that stopped me coughing all night was to come downstairs and use steam inhalations and sip hot fluids.

You can take a little paracetamol for the muscle pain.

It is a really nasty cough.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Many thx for the reply,

Is vicks ok to use and simple linctus?

Xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Vicks and simple linctus are fine to use  Hope you get better soon

Maz x


----------

